# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Your one and only

## JEK



----------


## cassidain

I want to go to there.

----------


## krand1

> I want to go to there.



We always hit it twice each trip.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dennis

I sat at a few of those tables and that corner of the bar a time or two.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

I prefer the room in the back

----------


## amyb

I too prefer that back room. L'Isola is on our go to list...fine Italian cuisine, excellent service, but it can get noisy.

----------


## GMP62

Love L’Isola and it’s always on our dining list.

----------


## JEK



----------


## Rocket

Spectacular looking

----------


## cassidain

Did I mention that I want to go to there ?  :cool:

----------


## amyb

And save us some seats.

----------


## le_reve

Was lucky enough to go on Valentine's Day - - was delicious and excellent people-watching to boot!

----------


## dsarkis

Always excellent!  It is refreshing to see so many familiar faces still working there year after year since they opened!

----------


## amyb

> Always excellent!  It is refreshing to see so many familiar faces still working there year after year since they opened!



Agree. I love seeing the team and the camaraderie.   Ricardo does a terrific job as host with this excellent crew.

----------

